# One year since Dday! I am smiling



## hibiscus

I never thought this was possible but today I am smiling and very in love with my fiancé ( we got engaged recently).

A year ago I had kicked him out because he cheated on me. I went through months of sheer emotional hell and I decide to give him a second chance five months later.

Through both our newfound commitment to each other, our relationship has blossomed into something much better. Its different but equally as good. My STBH is a more honest man and has learnt a lot from his bad choices. This incident has scarred him for life and I doubt that he will ever hurt me or anyone like that again.

I will never trust him 100%.I will never forget the hurt he caused me but I have learnt to forgive him and to let go. My trust for him is enough to live 
in a healthy state of mind. I am moving forward and the future looks bright.

R was the right decision for me and carries on being so.

Good luck to others who are in the process of R. There is hope


----------



## feelingstupid

Gives me hope.


----------



## hibiscus

feelingstupid said:


> Gives me hope.


Great to hear. 

I remember reading through the Reconciliation section last year and was dismayed that no one had any positive stories to tell. I just wanted to post mine to show that it is possible to get through something as destructive as cheating.


----------



## cdbaker

Very cool to hear. I like that five months passed before the reconciliation, as I could see a lot of guys giving up in that amount of time if they weren't serious about recognizing their mistakes and recommitting.


----------



## Acoa

Thanks for the update, it's always encouraging to hear of other's successes!


----------



## hibiscus

cdbaker said:


> Very cool to hear. I like that five months passed before the reconciliation, as I could see a lot of guys giving up in that amount of time if they weren't serious about recognizing their mistakes and recommitting.


I definitely feel he is committed to me second time round. He didn't have a clue what that meant before.


----------



## hibiscus

Acoa said:


> Thanks for the update, it's always encouraging to hear of other's successes!


You are very welcome. TAM has been very helpful in my recovery too


----------



## thompkevin

That is amazing. Congratulations on your reconciliation. I wish you all the happiness in the world.


----------

